# Renewing EHIC when resident in Spain



## extranjero

I know an EHIC card is easy enough to renew online when you live in UK. but I can't see any info about renewing it as a resident in Spain.
Anyone renewed their card recently?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

extranjero said:


> I know an EHIC card is easy enough to renew online when you live in UK. but I can't see any info about renewing it as a resident in Spain.
> Anyone renewed their card recently?


Is this what you need?
Seguridad Social:Workers


----------



## xabiaxica

extranjero said:


> I know an EHIC card is easy enough to renew online when you live in UK. but I can't see any info about renewing it as a resident in Spain.
> Anyone renewed their card recently?


how you get a new EHIC ( & IF you can get one) depends on your circumstances
do you have a UK state pension?


----------



## 90199

Because I am a pensioner mine is renewed in the U.K.


----------



## extranjero

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is this what you need?
> Seguridad Social:Workers


On the website I can only find the form for UK residents.
I'll phone them
Just thought someone on the forum might have been through the process.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

extranjero said:


> On the website I can only find the form for UK residents.
> I'll phone them
> Just thought someone on the forum might have been through the process.
> Thanks anyway.


I have been through the process, but just thought it was easier to post the link, thinking it was relevant, but it wasn't, so here's the form for doing it electronically
https://w6.seg-social.es/solTse/Inicio
Not sure if this is only for those who work in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have been through the process, but just thought it was easier to post the link, thinking it was relevant, but it wasn't, so here's the form for doing it electronically
> https://w6.seg-social.es/solTse/Inicio
> Not sure if this is only for those who work in Spain


yes that's just for the TSE if you work in Spain

if the UK picks up the bill for your healthcare here via an S1, then you have to phone the DWP for a 'special' EHIC for use outside Spain


----------



## extranjero

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have been through the process, but just thought it was easier to post the link, thinking it was relevant, but it wasn't, so here's the form for doing it electronically
> https://w6.seg-social.es/solTse/Inicio
> Not sure if this is only for those who work in Spain


The thing is, pensioners have to renew their EHIC via DWP UK, but there doesn't seem to be the facility online to do this, only for UK residents


----------



## extranjero

xabiachica said:


> how you get a new EHIC ( & IF you can get one) depends on your circumstances
> do you have a UK state pension?


yes, I already have the EHIC issued by DWP for pensioners in Spain.
It expires in a few weeks
I looked on the Gov website.
UK pensioners can renew online, but it seems that if you live in Spain you have to contact them by phone.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

extranjero said:


> The thing is, pensioners have to renew their EHIC via DWP UK, but there doesn't seem to be the facility online to do this, only for UK residents


Ah ok. 
Sorry to clog up the thread with irrelevant links.


----------



## 90199

extranjero said:


> yes, I already have the EHIC issued by DWP for pensioners in Spain.
> It expires in a few weeks
> I looked on the Gov website.
> UK pensioners can renew online, but it seems that if you live in Spain you have to contact them by phone.


Bosslady says," Look for the word document fill it in then email it to them," apparently that is how it is done.


----------



## stevesainty

If you are Irish you can renew online but if you are British then you must telephone NHS UK first. They will then post you an application form to your address in Spain. Complete it and then send it back. Your new EHIC is then posted out to you. It is valid for emergency treatment in any EEA country apart from Spain.
We did it last autumn and there is no way you can obtain an application form without telephoning them. Mad but true.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Why can Irish do it online and not others?


----------



## gus-lopez

Extranjero .It cannot be done other than ringing them up . You are able to renew 6 months before the old opne expires.

""If you need to renew your EHIC within the next six months and you live abroad, hold a current S1 and receive a UK exportable benefit, contact Overseas Health Care Team on 0044 191 279 0575 for details about how to renew your card.""

From here.
EHIC for pensioners and early retirees - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


----------



## gus-lopez

Apparently you can click the link & renew through that online or telephone & do it that way. People on a local forum have used both methods in last couple of weeks.


----------



## extranjero

Update- phoned DWP , it's an automated process.
When you are asked to press 1 to confirm you are a UK resident, ignore it.
There is no other option to press another number for someone living in another European country( the lady I spoke to agreed that there should be, and said she would pass that on)
Eventually you speak to a human being, who checks details.
The cards are then sent to you by post,


----------



## GallineraGirl

I had a very similar experience to the previous poster. Yesterday, I got though to a human being immediately, who checked our details with a series of questions and who said that our cards would be renewed automatically.


----------



## extranjero

But you do have to contact them first, by phone


----------



## GallineraGirl

I didn't try online but the phone call was much quicker than filling in a form. The downside was that I had to pay for the (very short) call.


----------



## larryzx

GallineraGirl said:


> I didn't try online but the phone call was much quicker than filling in a form. The downside was that I had to pay for the (very short) call.


Why did you pay to make the call ?


Like so many others, I have been using a VOIP prog to make my calls. Practically all calls to fixed line phones in the Western World. like to DWP, are free.


----------



## snikpoh

larryzx said:


> Why did you pay to make the call ?
> 
> 
> Like so many others, I have been using a VOIP prog to make my calls. Practically all calls to fixed line phones in the Western World. like to DWP, are free.


Off topic but ...

Can you explain what program you are using (perhaps in another thread?). I thought only VoIP to VoIP calls were free?


----------



## DunWorkin

Having read this thread I checked the date on our EHIC cards and saw that they expired in a couple of months. If I hadn't seen it here I would never have thought to check for expiry dates.

I went onto the web page mentioned earlier and download the form. I filled them out (one for me and one for DH) and emailed them back. 

Yesterday I received an email to say the new cards are in the post.

If it hadn't been for the expat forum and this thread I would not have known about this.

Just to recap the form can be downloaded here (Word file)
http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Documents/S1-renewal-email-template.doc

and emailed to here
[email protected]


----------



## larryzx

snikpoh said:


> Off topic but ...
> 
> Can you explain what program you are using (perhaps in another thread?). I thought only VoIP to VoIP calls were free?


I have been using voipcheap.com for several years, although I used a couple of others before that. All were free to fixed lines in most Western World countries. 

I can also phone 0800 (toll free) in other countries which can be convenient although for those there is usually a small charge.


----------



## extranjero

DunWorkin said:


> Having read this thread I checked the date on our EHIC cards and saw that they expired in a couple of months. If I hadn't seen it here I would never have thought to check for expiry dates.
> 
> I went onto the web page mentioned earlier and download the form. I filled them out (one for me and one for DH) and emailed them back.
> 
> Yesterday I received an email to say the new cards are in the post.
> 
> If it hadn't been for the expat forum and this thread I would not have known about this.
> 
> Just to recap the form can be downloaded here (Word file)
> http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Documents/S1-renewal-email-template.doc
> 
> and emailed to here
> [email protected]


But the form is for UK residents
The instruction for those not living in UK is to phone or email the DWP.


----------



## xabiaxica

extranjero said:


> But the form is for UK residents
> The instruction for those not living in UK is to phone or email the DWP.


that one isn't - it's actually for people living abroad with an EHIC linked to an S1


----------



## DunWorkin

xabiachica said:


> that one isn't - it's actually for people living abroad with an EHIC linked to an S1



Correct. The form I linked to is definitely for someone living outside the UK. This is the form I used and they have confirmed our cards have been renewed and are in the post.


----------



## larryzx

My wife is non EU and has never been to UK so has not got Nat Health, NI number. She is my dependant and so had has free Nat health in Spain, paid for by DWP and I get extra pension for her.

When I got my card automatically 5 years ago, I called DWP as they had not sent one for my 'new' wife. They did so immediately.

I have just called UK to renew our cards which expire in June 2015, which both of us have had for 5 years. Press this number etc. etc., so eventually I pressed '0' and got a real person, or almost real person. He renewed my card on the phone, (can be done up to 6 months before it expires) but as my wife does not have a UK Nat Ins No, or Nat Health No. I had to speak to DWP. That was even though she has the card now.

DWP said, she must complete a form and send it to UK, just like 5 years ago'. I told her I did it then on the phone. No I could not have !!!!! she said

After more back and forth, she said she will send me a form too, and that we must send them back to the Business Section of Nat Health.

When I said my card had just been renewed on the phone and I would get in in 10 days. She said, impossible, I must complete the form and send it back.

I asked if I could complete anything on line. No I can't.

I then said I wanted to make complaint. She said, she was intending to do that as 'someone' at their end was getting it wrong. But that I can only make a complaint on-line. Surprising as I cannot do anything else on line.

I hope this is helpful but I am sorry I cannot see how.

PS Just spoke to DWP again re the online form. They say we(overseas) cannot use that form as it needs a ref No. from them for the private company who issues health cards to be able to issue then for us.


----------



## extranjero

It seems it depends on who you speak to!


----------



## larryzx

extranjero said:


> It seems it depends on who you speak to!


I just had a person from DWP agree with me that the whole thing is a stupid mess.


----------



## DunWorkin

Just to clarify - I did not apply 'online' - I downloaded a form, filled it in (in Word) and emailed it.

The only reference number I filled in was "_UK PIN Number (shown on your current EHIC_):"


----------



## extranjero

I simply phoned, confirmed my details , and the cards are in the post, so- no need to fill anything in!


----------



## Buffalo Bill

Very true, however it easier and cheaper (FREE) on the net, which for us pensioners helps. My friend phoned the UK and it took him ages to get through to the correct dept and was kept waiting for ages before eventually getting through and giving them his details ( he took him 40 minutes from start to finish).


----------



## extranjero

Must have been unlucky , I got straight through.
Perhaps the fact that I phoned early in the day helped.
I don' t know how people got to fill the form in online, when it states you have to be resident in UK to do so.
I didn't see one for pensioners living in Spain
We seem to be getting conflicting info!


----------



## 90199

extranjero said:


> Must have been unlucky , I got straight through.
> Perhaps the fact that I phoned early in the day helped.
> I don' t know how people got to fill the form in online, when it states you have to be resident in UK to do so.
> I didn't see one for pensioners living in Spain
> We seem to be getting conflicting info!



Bosslady has found one, you fill it in as a word document, then return it by email. I seem to remember last time my card came automatically through the post. I shall wait and see.


----------



## Buffalo Bill

Hi, No it doesn't come through automatically, you have to apply for it either by phone or online via this website ( I have just done it earlier this very week). 

If you go on the NHS uk healthcare abroad EHIC website and then go into the section: Pensioners & early retirees, you will see near the bottom of the page 
'Apply to renew your EHIC', click on the link below this labelled 
'S1 renewal Application form (Doc.263kb)' This then Automatically downloads the S1 form that you fill in and return by clicking on the SEND button. EASY!


----------



## larryzx

Hepa said:


> Bosslady has found one, you fill it in as a word document, then return it by email. I seem to remember last time my card came automatically through the post. I shall wait and see.


The last one, was the first one issued after they changed the system. Before the change the card was issued by the country where we lived, Spain. Then they changed it to where one was entitled, for us UK. That was when they did it automatically as you remember Hepa..


Now one must apply, and as I said, it is being managed by a private company not DWP.


----------



## Buffalo Bill

Correction Larryzx: you still apply through the NHS website, FREE, not the DWP or private company (unless you want to pay of course. As I said in my previous post, I have just renewed my EHIC through the NHS website, this last week. I would like to give you the website address but I am not permitted to, yet, as I am a new member.


----------



## larryzx

Buffalo Bill said:


> *Correction Larryzx:* you still apply through the NHS website, FREE, not the DWP or private company (unless you want to pay of course. As I said in my previous post, I have just renewed my EHIC through the NHS website, this last week. I would like to give you the website address but I am not permitted to, yet, as I am a new member.


When one calls +441912181999 the No.1 option is to the DWP, the No. 2 is to the private company who deal with the issue of replacement EIHC

Not that it really matters, but it was both the DWP and the number 2 option who gave me this info. re the cards being issued by the private company employed by DWP/Gov to do it. If one sends the application by post it is to the Business section, that is the private company's address, not DWP.


----------



## DunWorkin

Just an update to say that our new cards arrived yesterday


----------



## larryzx

DunWorkin said:


> Just an update to say that our new cards arrived yesterday


Mine too arrived a couple of days ago, from just the phone call, but nothing, neither a replacement card nor an application form, so far for my non EU wife,


----------



## Williams2

Just want to chip in on behalf of those resident British Expats, living and working in
Spain ( and therefore paying into the Spanish Social Security System )
Naturally such Expats should apply for the Spanish EHIC Card - called the Tarjeta
Sanitaria Europea.

Unlike the British DWP website, where you can apply online for your EHIC. Only
Spanish citizens with a DNI numbers, can apply online for the Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea
from the Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social website.

Foreign workers with NIE numbers, have to turn up at their local Social Security Office,
to register for the Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea ( EHIC ) card.

In my case - I was quite impressed, as the Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea card arrived
in the post within 7 days of registering for it, at the local Social Security Office.

The only disappointment with my Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea card, over the British
EHIC card - is it only lasts 2 years - from the time of registration, whereas the
British EHIC card issued by the DWP lasts 5 years.

Now whether this is the standard length of time for all EHIC cards issued by Spain
or it's only 2 years max for cards issued to foreigners with NIE numbers, or maybe
Spain is doing a bit of forward planning and has already set the train in motion;
for a possible Yes vote for Britain to leave the EU, following a possible referendum
in 2017 ? 
Answers on a Postcard or this forum please.
Suffice to say my Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea expires, the same year as the proposed
Referendum on continued membership of the EU in the UK.


----------



## larryzx

Williams2 said:


> Suffice to say my Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea expires, the same year as the proposed
> Referendum on continued membership of the EU in the UK.



So some time never !


----------



## UKinSpain

If you are resident in Spain and covered for healthcare by a UK S1 form, in order to renew a UK EHIC to travel back to the UK or any other EU country as a temporary visitor, please call the Overseas Healthcare Team in Newcastle on 0044 191 218 1999. They will send out an EHIC application form in the post to your Spanish address for you to complete and return. They will then send out the new cards in the post.

If you are resident in the UK and wish to apply for or renew a UK EHIC prior to travelling, you can either call the Overseas Healthcare Team or do so online through www.gov.uk/european-health-insurance-card. The online service is not available for those who live abroad. Please note, this service is FREE OF CHARGE.

Whether you are resident in the UK or Spain and need to renew a UK EHIC, please note that this is not an automatic process.
You will need to apply for renewal.


----------



## DunWorkin

UKinSpain said:


> If you are resident in Spain and covered for healthcare by a UK S1 form, in order to renew a UK EHIC to travel back to the UK or any other EU country as a temporary visitor, please call the Overseas Healthcare Team in Newcastle on 0044 191 218 1999. They will send out an EHIC application form in the post to your Spanish address for you to complete and return. They will then send out the new cards in the post.
> 
> If you are resident in the UK and wish to apply for or renew a UK EHIC prior to travelling, you can either call the Overseas Healthcare Team or do so online through www.gov.uk/european-health-insurance-card. The online service is not available for those who live abroad. Please note, this service is FREE OF CHARGE.
> 
> Whether you are resident in the UK or Spain and need to renew a UK EHIC, please note that this is not an automatic process.
> You will need to apply for renewal.


As I said before, I did ours online. 

We have been resident in Spain for over 10 years. We have no UK address. The new cards came in the post to our Spanish address.

I don't understand why people keep saying you cannot do this when I have just done it


----------



## 90199

DunWorkin said:


> As I said before, I did ours online.
> 
> We have been resident in Spain for over 10 years. We have no UK address. The new cards came in the post to our Spanish address.
> 
> I don't understand why people keep saying you cannot do this when I have just done it


Bosslady has just obtained ours on line, they arrived earlier this week in the post, and took just one week from applying online to arriving here on El Hierro.


----------



## extranjero

So why do Uk inspain continue to insist that it can't be done online, when clearly it can?


----------



## larryzx

extranjero said:


> So why do Uk inspain continue to insist that it can't be done online, when clearly it can?


It seems to depends on whether one presses '1' and speaks to the DWP or '2' and then speaks to the so called 'Business Section' which is a private undertaking.

I did both, in that mine was sent from the Business section following my call to them. I then had to speak to DWP (pressed 1) for renewal of my wife's card, as she is non EU. I subsequently received application forms for myself and my wife. In the meanwhile my card had arrived. We posted my wife's application for renewal and are now waiting for that.

DWP say, if you are not in UK, it can only be done by them sending you an application form. I discussed with the supervisor the fact that the Business Section were giving conflicting advice, so they are aware.


----------



## 90199

Hepa said:


> Bosslady has just obtained ours on line, they arrived earlier this week in the post, and took just one week from applying online to arriving here on El Hierro.


No telephone calls whatsoever, all done online.


----------



## dancingmo7

*ehic renewal for expat spain*

Have just done it online. 0044191 218 1999 go through the questions till you get to the one where it asks you to confirm you are permanently resident in UK, just keep shouting no or ignore the queston until the system puts you through to a person, then the very nice person does it for you online in a jiffy. You can do it from a day less than 6 months before renewal. They say it takes up to a month to receive new one. Mo


----------



## sara7

My EHIC card has expired.
I have no address in the UK.
Is it possible for me to get it renewed?

*I am British - Had lived in the UK all my life.
*I have had Residencia in Spain, for the past 4 years.
*Never been back to the UK.
*Have no address in the UK.
*Do not receive any benefits at all from the UK.
*Never had any contract work in Spain, and have no work stamps in the UK. 


I emailed EHIC Enquires but in case they say "No," I have not given them my personal details, as this could complicate things later if I have to make any changes in order to get my card renewed. For example, I might have to get a uk address and telling them I haven't got one at this moment could block any future chances...
I'm not hopeful they'll be much help...
If anyone is interested, here is the enquiry email address: [email protected]


----------



## xabiaxica

sara7 said:


> My EHIC card has expired.
> I have no address in the UK.
> Is it possible for me to get it renewed?
> 
> *I am British - Had lived in the UK all my life.
> *I have had Residencia in Spain, for the past 4 years.
> *Never been back to the UK.
> *Have no address in the UK.
> *Do not receive any benefits at all from the UK.
> *Never had any contract work in Spain, and have no work stamps in the UK.
> 
> 
> I emailed EHIC Enquires but in case they say "No," I have not given them my personal details, as this could complicate things later if I have to make any changes in order to get my card renewed. For example, I might have to get a uk address and telling them I haven't got one at this moment could block any future chances...
> I'm not hopeful they'll be much help...
> If anyone is interested, here is the enquiry email address: [email protected]



You can't legally have an EHIC from the UK (apart from the special S1 linked EHIC) because you don't live there. 

No ifs buts or maybes. You simply aren't entitled to one - & shouldn't have been using it since you moved to Spain, either.


----------



## extranjero

just phone DWP
It is easy to renew it
are you receiving free care as a state pensioner in Spain? 
Or, are you using your EHIC that was issued when you lived in the UK, which would only cover you for 3 months as a holiday maker?
If it is an EHIC issued when you lived in the UK then you will have to apply for one issued as a resident of Spain
If you receive a state pension contact DWP in the UK
if you don't, and you are employed in Spain, contact your local social security office


----------



## xabiaxica

extranjero said:


> just phone DWP
> It is easy to renew it


not if it isn't linked to an S1


----------



## sara7

I had a UK address, but not now - And my card expired after my UK address went... Haven't used it anyway.

***What is the special S1 linked EHIC?


----------



## xabiaxica

sara7 said:


> I had a UK address, but not now - And my card expired after my UK address went... Haven't used it anyway.
> 
> ***What is the special S1 linked EHIC?


If you are in receipt of a state pension from the UK, (or in a couple of other specific cases) they issue you with an S1 form, & pick up the bill for your healthcare in Spain. They also provide you with an EHIC for use on holiday outside Spain - as opposed to an ordinary EHIC which is for use on holiday outside the UK.


----------



## stevesainty

The EHIC is for use for emergency treatment in a country other than the one you are in, if you receive state health care. When you reside in UK it covers you for holidays/visits to other EEC countries in the scheme. When you reside it Spain you need a Spanish EHIC for similar cover, including visits to UK.
However if you are British you must apply to UK for your Spanish EHIC. As far as I am aware, you have to receive a form through the post which you need to complete and return to UK. You can phone UK to have one sent to you.
If you are Irish then you can apply for your Spanish EHIC online.


----------



## snikpoh

stevesainty said:


> The EHIC is for use for emergency treatment in a country other than the one you are in, if you receive state health care. When you reside in UK it covers you for holidays/visits to other EEC countries in the scheme. When you reside it Spain you need a Spanish EHIC for similar cover, including visits to UK.
> However if you are British you must apply to UK for your Spanish EHIC. As far as I am aware, you have to receive a form through the post which you need to complete and return to UK. You can phone UK to have one sent to you.
> If you are Irish then you can apply for your Spanish EHIC online.


Absolutely incorrect.

I think what you may have meant to say is "... if you are a UK state pensioner ...".


----------



## xabiaxica

stevesainty said:


> The EHIC is for use for emergency treatment in a country other than the one you are in, if you receive state health care. When you reside in UK it covers you for holidays/visits to other EEC countries in the scheme. When you reside it Spain you need a Spanish EHIC for similar cover, including visits to UK.
> However if you are British you must apply to UK for your Spanish EHIC. As far as I am aware, you have to receive a form through the post which you need to complete and return to UK. You can phone UK to have one sent to you.
> If you are Irish then you can apply for your Spanish EHIC online.


errmmmmm NO! Not much of that is correct.......

The EHIC is for essential (not just emergency) treatment when you are on holiday in an EU country other that of your country of residence. 

Whatever your nationality (including British) if you access healthcare in Spain via your own contributions you are entitled to a Spanish EHIC, which is known as a TSE.

If you are British & you access healthcare in Spain via an S1, your EHIC will be issued by the UK. 

More info about how to apply for a TSE or EHIC here HEALTHCARE IN SPAIN | Learn-Aprender


----------



## stevesainty

OK, not wishing to get into semantics, the EHIC is not a means of swapping normal British NHS tratment to the country in which you are staying. It is for necessary treatment after sudden illness or accidents or ongoing treatment such as dialysis. Not for routine visits to the hospital or doctors.

As for receiving a Spanish EHIC for use in UK as well as other EEC countries in the scheme I can only say that as the dependent of a UK state pensioner I had to apply to UK with a form that was sent to me through the post and cannot be done online unless you are Irish.


----------



## xabiaxica

stevesainty said:


> OK, not wishing to get into semantics, the EHIC is not a means of swapping normal British NHS tratment to the country in which you are staying. It is for necessary treatment after sudden illness or accidents or ongoing treatment such as dialysis. Not for routine visits to the hospital or doctors.
> 
> As for receiving a Spanish EHIC for use in UK as well as other EEC countries in the scheme I can only say that as the dependent of a UK state pensioner I had to apply to UK with a form that was sent to me through the post and cannot be done online unless you are Irish.


That's better  In your case you get your EHIC via the UK. That isn't everyone though, as you implied.

It is now possible, as a UK pensioner, or dependent of a UK pensioner, to renew the 'special EHIC' online - not in the same way as an ordinary EHIC though.


BTW - routine maternity treatment is covered by the EHIC as well - although planned operations or treatment aren't of course. You need an S2 for that.

I take it that you are aware that (as an S1 holder) you no longer need to show your EHIC if you return to the UK on holiday, and that you can now have planned treatment there?


----------



## Lynn R

stevesainty said:


> As for receiving a Spanish EHIC for use in UK as well as other EEC countries in the scheme I can only say that as the dependent of a UK state pensioner I had to apply to UK with a form that was sent to me through the post and cannot be done online unless you are Irish.


I am in the same position, but what you have is not a Spanish EHIC. It is a UK one, issued to British state pensioners and their dependants who have registered for Spanish state healthcare with S1 forms, for use in EU countries other than in Spain.

If the OP is neither a UK state pensioner nor the dependant of one, then she is, as Xabiachica said, not entitled to an EHIC card from the UK, and if she is not working and paying Spanish social security contributions, she is not entitled to one from Spain either. As early retirees, we were in that position ourselves for several years, and had to take out private health insurance to cover us in Spain, and travel insurance to cover us for visits to any other EU country (or further afield, of course).


----------



## stevesainty

xabiachica said:


> I take it that you are aware that (as an S1 holder) you no longer need to show your EHIC if you return to the UK on holiday, and that you can now have planned treatment there?


No we were not aware of this. How do you go about it? do you quote your NI number?


----------



## xabiaxica

stevesainty said:


> No we were not aware of this. How do you go about it? do you quote your NI number?


you need to take your S1 

BRITISH PENSIONERS RESIDENT IN SPAIN ARE ENTITLED TO FULL ACCESS TO NHS HEALTHCARE IN THE UK | Learn-Aprender


----------



## krhgcrr

Hi
Just trying to apply for a new Spanish E111 card, but struggling with the final section-


Domicilio del titular del derecho (trabajador o pensionista residente fuera de España)

what do you put in this? keeps giving me error messages..

cheers for any help you can give
Keith


----------



## snikpoh

krhgcrr said:


> Hi
> Just trying to apply for a new Spanish E111 card, but struggling with the final section-
> 
> 
> Domicilio del titular del derecho (trabajador o pensionista residente fuera de España)
> 
> what do you put in this? keeps giving me error messages..
> 
> cheers for any help you can give
> Keith


It's not an E111 (hasn't been for over 14 years) EHIC in UK and TSE here in Spain.

Just put your address.


----------



## xabiaxica

krhgcrr said:


> Hi
> Just trying to apply for a new Spanish E111 card, but struggling with the final section-
> 
> 
> Domicilio del titular del derecho (trabajador o pensionista residente fuera de España)
> 
> what do you put in this? keeps giving me error messages..
> 
> cheers for any help you can give
> Keith


That's for those who live outside Spain but are still entitled to a TSE.

You only complete that section if that applies to you, with your address outside Spain.


----------



## Beach buddy

The link you need is [email protected] I lost mine last year and just sent an email with my National Health number and the number of the card. Came in about a week. This of course relates to UK citizen who applied for it in the uk.


----------

